# Goldfisch Sarasa versteckt sich unter Seerose!



## Angiemk1975 (26. Sep. 2007)

Hallo, im Gartenteich habe ich diverse Seerosen. Unter einen größeren versteckt sich immer mein Sarasa __ Goldfisch, den ich etwa zwei Wochen habe. Vor allem bei Sonne, aber auch gelegentlich sonst versteckt er sich. Selbst bei der normalen Fütterung an einem anderen Ende des Teichs kommt er oft nicht raus. Aber wenn ich direkt vor ihm dann Futter werfe füttert er es ergiebig. Und morgens schwimmt er meist mit den anderen Goldfischen im Teich herum. Nur bei Sonne oder gegen Nachmittag ist er meist unter "seinem" Seerosenblatt. Ist das normal, ich habe ihn ja erst seit Kurzem oder ist er etwa krank, weil er sich so absondert. Ich erkenne aber keine Merkmale für eine Krankheit, kenne mich aber noch nicht so gut aus, da ich noch relativer Anfänger bin! Danke im Voraus! Lg Angie


----------



## w54wolle (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch Sarasa versteckt sich unter Seerose!*

Hallo Angie ! 
Ich meine: Du mußt Dir wegen dem Goldfisch, welcher sich des öffteren unter das Teichrosenblatt begibt keine Sorgen machen, zumal er bei Futtergabe sofort aktiv wird. Das Teichrosenblatt bietet ihm Schutz vor Sonne und eine gewisse Geborgenheit zumal wenn es sich um einen eher (noch !?) vorsichtigen Fisch handelt, der sich auch noch nicht so recht eingewöhnt hat, was sich aber in der Regel noch gibt. Also gib ihm Zeit - alles ist gut  
So nun zu der Sache mit der Quarantäne. Ich bin der Ansicht, das diese Maßnahme richtig und nötig ist, wenn ich nicht ausschließen kann, das bei einem Neuzugang kein "Problem" für die schon vorhandenen Fische eintreten kann!. Solche Dinge wie: Kenne ich die Herkunft und kann ich dem gesagten vertrauen (Fischhandlung oder Bekannten u.s.w.) sind bei der Entscheidung wichtig. Vom Schaden, welcher eintreten kann (Wert der Fische u.s.w) braucht man nicht mehr zu reden. Wie gesagt "Jeder" muß es selbst entscheiden, nachdem er das" für und wider " eigeschätzt hat. Hoffe ich konnte helfen - alles Gute


----------



## Angiemk1975 (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch Sarasa versteckt sich unter Seerose!*

Hallo, ja, ich verstehe wie wichtig die Quarantäne ist. Schließlich will man ja nicht seine alten Fische "verlieren", die einem ans Herz gewachsen sind. Geht mir jedenfalls so!!! Nochmals zu dem __ Sarasa-Goldfisch, der sich immer versteckt hatte. Ihm geht es scheinbar gut, denn mittlerweile versteckt er sicht nicht mehr und ist aktiv bei den Anderen, außer wenn die Temperatur sehr niedrig ist, dann parkt er wie die Anderen auch. Unter dem Teichrosenblatt hatte er sich wohl nur bei Sonne versteckt oder er war am Anfang nur so ängstlich. Ich hatte mir echt Gedanken gemacht, dass er krank sei, aber jetzt scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein. 
Danke für die Antwort und noch ein schönes WE! LG ANGIE


----------

